# Culpepper's contract (Are you kidding?)



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It is believed that his agent is going after the restructure that he and Wilf discussed before last season and he wants more money! Are you for real?! The guy may not even make a complete recovery for one thing, plus with his short termed performance last season, off the field conviction, I think if anything he should be looking at a huge pay cut. I don't get it. I heard if they release him by the march deadline they don't have to pay a guarantee of around 6 million. I think if they need to borrow a knife to cut the rope I'll supply the ax.
uke:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Cut the All Talk, NO Walk Culpepper!!!

I can live with Johnson for one more year.

Since were talking about gettin rid of people, drop Bennet at the same time!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

While I agree that he may not be worth what he is due, I would also hate for them to get nothing in return for him!! That would mean that they got Troy Williamson for Daunte and Moss. uke: That is not good. I know that this could be e big rebuilding year butI would rather see them try and reload instead of rebuild. I guess I just have mixed feelings on just cutting ties with a guy like this!!!! I don't know what the answer is!!! :huh:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Two words: Matt Schaub

The Vikes should at least talk to Atlanta. He's gonna be a star once he gets a starting job. Great arm, smart, mobile.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This could be one of three things in any order.

1. Daunte wants out of MN now that Tice is gone. Notice this came about after Childress talked with Daunte! Maybe he wants to go play for Denny in AZ or move with Linihan or he really believes he should be paid like a Tom Brady who has 3 Superbowl rings!!!!!

2. He know that his knee is not going to return and his value in the league is not ever going to be much of anything anymore. So to get what he can he is pushing hard now to get it when he possibly can.

3. He knows that he is guilty as sin for the boat ride debacle and knows that this is going to haunt him for ever. He will loose his endorsement contracts because of this so he wants the money from the Vikes instead.

My thought is ride it out, he is under contract and in good faith the Vikes can say. We will give you X if you physically can play at the level you where at. Then we will guarantee the money but not before. Johnson while a good QB is not the future. Draft day is coming and a lot of things will possibly take place before then. Public sentiment is not to negotiate with Daunte. Childress and Wiggy I do think are on the same page and have a plan in place. I will give them the benefit of knowing what is best at this point. What I hear Birk may not be back either because of his surgery not fixing the issue. If that proves to be the case. It will make Wiggys choice of passing on the guarantee a brilliant move!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think this is a bad move on Daunte's part. He did not perform last year when he did play. But the vikes can't give up on him. Johnson is a perfect back up. He give you experience off the bench. But he is not a starting QB. He is not as mobile as he once was, he has a bad arm. They only won a few games with him against poor teams and only by a few points. I also believe Daunte (if he recovers from his knee) will have a good to great year next season. Two years ago he would have been MVP if Manning did not break the TD record. If you look in the past....he is an even other year QB. He has a great year, then there is hype and then he under achieves. So this next season....no hype=good year. Maybe that is just wishful thinking. But they should not reneogiate unless it is more incentive/perfromance based. Because what did he do last season?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They will give him his $6 Mil. bonus.

My guess is that he won't be physically able to perform when the season opens.Johnson will start.Then they will have to decide if they want an expensive QB to sit on the bench.If he comes back from that injury....he will probably be traded.

Charley Walters in today's Pioneer-Press says he will be traded for a NO.1 draft pick sometime in March.Teams interested....Oakland and Baltimore.A trade like that would only go after he passes a physical.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Joltin_Joe said:


> Two words: Matt Schaub


Atlanta is adamant that they will not let Schaub go, which I think is wise.



Ron Gilmore said:


> 2. He know that his knee is not going to return and his value in the league is not ever going to be much of anything anymore. So to get what he can he is pushing hard now to get it when he possibly can.


It could backfire on Daunte, as any new contract will surely be heavily incentive laden.



Ron Gilmore said:


> What I hear Birk may not be back either because of his surgery not fixing the issue.


I have not heard this rumor, but it is the most disturbing news I can imagine if it is true.



KEN W said:


> Charley Walters in today's Pioneer-Press says he will be traded for a NO.1 draft pick sometime in March. Teams interested....Oakland and Baltimore. A trade like that would only go after he passes a physical.


I hope this doesn't go through. Brad Johnson is not the future. A.J. Hawk or D'Brickashaw Ferguson should be available with Oakland's pick, but Matt Leinart and Vince Young will surely be gone. They could take a flyer on Jay Cutler with Oakland's pick, but I doubt he'll still be around for Baltimore's. That leaves pinning the future on a second round QB, such as Kirsch. If they're set on trading him, trying to work something out with Houston to get Carr would be ideal.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

As long as Culpepper is gone, I wouldn't care who is QB. Just as long as he is gone.

I thought I hated McMahon when he was with the Bears. I think I hate Clubpepper worse.

Most overrated QB in the league and has been since his inception.


----------

